# Wand-Rig mit Wasserkühlung



## Totemlurch (25. Oktober 2014)

*Wand-Rig mit Wasserkühlung*

Hey Leute, 
ich will mir demnächst einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen und diesen aber nicht als normalen Rechner unterm Schreibtisch verstecken, sondern das komplette Rig mir an die Wand hängen. Natürlich entsprechend angerichtet mit LED's und einer optisch eindrucksvollen Wakü. 
Als grobes Vorbild dient mir dazu: [Gallery / Build Log] Ultimate Wall Mount Rig - MAXXPlanck V2 (Completed)
Aus meinem alten Rechner werde ich lediglich die Festplatten (samsung ssd, wd 1tb hdd) verwenden, als restliche Komponenten hab ich mir folgendes ausgesucht:

CPU:            Intel i5-4670k
GPU:            Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream
MB:             MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming Series
RAM:           GeIL EVO Potenza Black Series DDR3-1600
Sound:        Creative Sound Blaster Z PCIe - Retail (optional)

Als Netzteil wird ein Be quiet! Straight Power 580W, welches ich hier noch rumfliegen habe, zum Einsatz kommen.
Folgende (vllt naive) Fragen stellen sich mir nun und ich hoffe diese hier beantwortet zu kommen:
Allgemein, was haltet ihr von dem Rig?
Die GraKa ist ja in der Jetstream-Variante von Hause aus übertaktet. Lohnt sich das, oder kann man bedenkenlos auf die 'normale' Variante der GTX 970 von Palit zurückgreifen? 
Welcher Block wäre der passende für die GraKa von Palit?
Welche Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, optisch passende Radiatoren, PiPaPo?
Optisch (wie man sich vllt bereits anhand der Komponenten denken kann) soll das ganze in Schwarz und Rot gehalten sein. Die Wakü-Schläuche, bzw die Kühlflüssigkeit in Rot, die Grundplatte schwarz, die einzelnen Komponenten jeweils werden nicht direkt auf der Grundplatte platziert, sondern jeweils auf einzelnen Plexiglasplatten mit angefasten Kanten, hinter diesen rote LED's, welche das ganze indirekt illuminieren. 
Zu guter Letzt eine sehr spezielle Sonderfrage: Hat von euch einer eine Idee, wo ich 8KC3-0726-0500 3M | 3M12026-ND | DigiKey herbekomme, ohne dass es aus den USA verschifft werden muss? Die Grafikkarte soll natürlich nicht einfach auf das Mainboard gesteckt werden, sondern wie der Rest auch als einzelne Komponente platziert werden. Das Flachbandkabel zur Verbindung muss emi-geschirmt sein und bis auf dieses eine von 3M hab ich keins gefunden, was diese Eigenschaft hat. 
Schon mal vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wand-Rig mit Wasserkühlung*



Totemlurch schrieb:


> Die GraKa ist ja in der Jetstream-Variante von Hause aus übertaktet. Lohnt sich das, oder kann man bedenkenlos auf die 'normale' Variante der GTX 970 von Palit zurückgreifen?



Lohnen würde sich ne Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1, die lassen sich meist extrem gut übertakten



> Welcher Block wäre der passende für die GraKa von Palit?



Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für NVIDIA » EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX - Acetal CSQ



> Welche Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, optisch passende Radiatoren, PiPaPo?



Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany 

Je nach genauem Plan des Builds, ist nur ne grobe Zusammenstellung



> Zu guter Letzt eine sehr spezielle Sonderfrage: Hat von euch einer eine Idee, wo ich 8KC3-0726-0500 3M | 3M12026-ND | DigiKey herbekomme, ohne dass es aus den USA verschifft werden muss? Die Grafikkarte soll natürlich nicht einfach auf das Mainboard gesteckt werden, sondern wie der Rest auch als einzelne Komponente platziert werden. Das Flachbandkabel zur Verbindung muss emi-geschirmt sein und bis auf dieses eine von 3M hab ich keins gefunden, was diese Eigenschaft hat.
> Schon mal vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


 
Das 3M scheint leider das einzige zu sein


----------



## Totemlurch (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wand-Rig mit Wasserkühlung*

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Der genaue Plan von dem Build wird in den nächsten Tagen noch reifen. An sich hab ich den Entschluss mir sowas zu bauen heute Mittag als vorverlegtes Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich selbst gefasst.

Ich lese mich grade durch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html 
Der von Dir vorgeschlagene Block passt also auch auf das Standardlayout einer GTX 970? Laut Caseking ist der ja für eine GTX 670 geeignet. Und hat die Gigabyte-Karte dann auch noch das Standardlayout?

Schon mal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wand-Rig mit Wasserkühlung*



Totemlurch schrieb:


> Der von Dir vorgeschlagene Block passt also auch auf das Standardlayout einer GTX 970? Laut Caseking ist der ja für eine GTX 670 geeignet. Und hat die Gigabyte-Karte dann auch noch das Standardlayout?


 
Manche 970er (Z.B. die Palit) nutzen das GTX 670 Referenz PCB, andere, wie die Gigabyte G1 ein Custom PCB. Laut EKWB wird es dafür allerdings auch bald Kühler geben


----------



## Totemlurch (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wand-Rig mit Wasserkühlung*

Ah okay, da kommt dann langsam Licht ins Dunkel.....


----------

